# Dwarf gourami female



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i have a male dwarf gourami and i was wondering what a female looks like. i saw what i thought were some but i'd like 2 b sure. what does a female look like. pix would help alot. ty


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/dwrfgour.htm
Ask and ye shall recieve


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Mine is a golden yellow color, very pretty and iridescent and shimmery. My male is a powder blue, not sure what strain the female is. Females are hard to come by around here, not many people want them because they aren't as pretty as the males, but I think Lady is just lovely.

Here's my Lady:


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

thanks. ur tellin mE, same thing in chicago. even the petsmart only has males. the only ones (i think) i've seen are greyish but they look a little bigger than the males they had so im not sure. urs is very nice. if i had one like that i'd name here winny the pooh. theres my random comment of the day. t:. my male is the banded type on the body with dots on his fins. i hope 2 get some pics soon


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

From the pic it is either a young male (doubtful) or a female. The fins are not pointed enough to be a male IMO. Check for an ovipositor (white nub on the underside of the fish. Females have one, males dont.


----------

